# Feeling Fat in 06



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

I want to lose weight for the first time in my life- I was the size 3 -5 up until about age 26- I'm 28 now I weigh around 130, I'm 5'5" I'm a 7-9.  All my weight is in my belly and slightly in my thighs.  I'm depressed over this and can't seem to stop eating- I've always been a junk food junkie.  I think if I could stop one thing drinking mountain dew would probably be the best thing to start losing immediately.  I also need to quit baking - darn santa and holidays..I love to bake cookies, cakes, pies..I was also raised in the southern fried tradition without tons of green veggies.   So its stacked against me.  

When I was 18 my mom let me get into the John Casablancas rip off class  on modeling and acting...I was the only one told I had a perfect figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  34-23-33  :::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




h to be 18 again:::::  OK so this is where I'm coming from.  

Anyone else wanting to start the new year off by losing a little or a lot?  I just see myself getting older, fatter and don't want to be that way.   I grew up listening to my mom complain about her weight even though she was never that big in my opinion -- 

I think my first goal is getting down to one mountain dew a day.  This is the main thing different in my diet since I began working full time, I get stressed I can drink four or five MD's a day.   

So here is my last question what is the best tasting diet soda?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds like my problem a bit.. well not really.. I had 3 babies in 3 years..  I weigh 150 now and need to get to my target weight of 125.. I am so happy that it is not as much as I thought.  My weight in high school was 108 and I was going by that number..but i'd acually grown 2.5 inches, which made a difference.  So I need to lose 25 pounds this year.  but it will be hard because my metabolism has slowed.
But i feel you on the sodas and junk food.  They taste so freaking good.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm assuming you're in North America, where they really love their soda/soft or fizzy drinks...

I do have a recommendation but it's not soda. How about home-made lemonade? Instead of sugar, you could use artificial sweetener. I hate drinking straight-out water (though I'm getting used to it!) and instead drink lemon barley cordial - at first started making it strong but now I use less as I have got used to the taste. It's really refreshing. 

Also, instead of adding water to cordial, you could add soda water (as in the one that tastes of nothing) and make the cordial less sweeter.

Ironically, my plan for this year is to eat more, skipping meals is far too easy for me, but I know it's not healthy.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

mspixieears said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're in North America, where they really love their soda/soft or fizzy drinks...
> 
> haha, yup the good ole U.S. where the food portions are Ginormous.
> I swear everyone in texas eats like its their last meal.. and oh, Houston was voted fattest city in the u.s. two times in a row.
> ...


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'm assuming you're in North America, where they really love their soda/soft or fizzy drinks...

I do have a recommendation but it's not soda. How about home-made lemonade? Instead of sugar, you could use artificial sweetener. I hate drinking straight-out water (though I'm getting used to it!) and instead drink lemon barley cordial - at first started making it strong but now I use less as I have got used to the taste. It's really refreshing. 

Also, instead of adding water to cordial, you could add soda water (as in the one that tastes of nothing) and make the cordial less sweeter.

Ironically, my plan for this year is to eat more, skipping meals is far too easy for me, but I know it's not healthy._

 
Yes, I'm in Oklahoma USA-  I am addicted to my soda.  I actually am going to start drinking water with that crystal lite stuff in it, its a no or next to no calorie drink and they have peach tea.   

You can have my extra meals for me <grin> What is ironic is with my children I've never allowed them to have soda or sweet drinks and my four and nine year old will not touch soda - they hate it they will only drink water or milk.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Sounds like my problem a bit.. well not really.. I had 3 babies in 3 years..  I weigh 150 now and need to get to my target weight of 125.. I am so happy that it is not as much as I thought.  My weight in high school was 108 and I was going by that number..but i'd acually grown 2.5 inches, which made a difference.  So I need to lose 25 pounds this year.  but it will be hard because my metabolism has slowed.
But i feel you on the sodas and junk food.  They taste so freaking good._

 

Oh wow, three babies in three years, now that is work!!  Mine are spaced fairly close and are 9,7, and 4- I lost the weight after the kids -I'm at about what I always left the hospital at now.  I'd like to be 120 I'd like to be thinner.  The trouble is I'm big enough that I notice and my family is teasing me- a little because I've always been the skinny one. 

How old are your kids?  I weighed 108 in High School too... I never thought I'd get to be one of those women that would be worried about weight because I lost weight so quick after the kids.  Besides my highschool classmates always wished getting fat on me. LOL


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been slowly losing weight since the latter half of 2005 and want to continue in 2006.  I am tall (6'0") but hit a peak weight of 192 pounds and found that my thighs were too large to fit my jeans comfortably and I got out of breath climbing the hill to my apartment.

I'm now back down to 172 and have a target weight of 154 so I guess I'm about half way there.  My big problem is food and having a lot of friends who own or manage restaurants doesn't help.  I've had a couple of emails and text messages from my favourite restaurants in the past three weeks because they're concerned that they haven't seen me for a while and want to know I'm OK.  It's not that they need my business as I rarely pay at one of them and the other gets 1,200 telephone booking enquiries a day for its 33 tables so is always full!

I also need to be a bit more careful what I eat as I recently had my cholesterol tested and it's on the high side (it's a genetics thing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that the christmas excesses are over it should be easier to make progress again.  Good luck to everyone else hoping to lose a few pounds in 2006.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Oh wow, three babies in three years, now that is work!!  Mine are spaced fairly close and are 9,7, and 4- I lost the weight after the kids -I'm at about what I always left the hospital at now.  I'd like to be 120 I'd like to be thinner.  The trouble is I'm big enough that I notice and my family is teasing me- a little because I've always been the skinny one. 

How old are your kids?  I weighed 108 in High School too... I never thought I'd get to be one of those women that would be worried about weight because I lost weight so quick after the kids.  Besides my highschool classmates always wished getting fat on me. LOL_

 
They are 3, almost 2, and 4 months..
I lost the weight after the first but the second, my son, weighed 9.4 pounds at birth and that is the one that killed me.  I had to take prednisone for a week during my pregnancy and i gained 20 pounds in a week that i've never lost. Then I was on birth control which made me gain 5 pounds. 
My metabolism is very slow now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With three kids i work my butt off, so hopefully i'll lose some as summer comes.. 
Lol, my grandma teases me about my weight now too.  but it is encouraging me to lose the weight,   
My husband knows better than to say anything but You're beautiful, you're hot.  Thank goodness.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_haha, yup the good ole U.S. where the food portions are Ginormous._

 
They are indeed.  Working quite a lot in the deep south over the past couple of years hasn't helped my waistline.  Back in May last year I was working about 50 miles south of Atlanta and wanted to try the BBQ ribs at the local BBQ shack close to the office.  I decided the ribs looked too large so thought a rib sandwich would be a lot smaller and less messy as I had an important business meeting after lunch and didn't want to get BBQ sauce all over my clothes.

Fat chance as they say!






Note the Diet Coke though


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_They are 3, almost 2, and 4 months..
I lost the weight after the first but the second, my son, weighed 9.4 pounds at birth and that is the one that killed me.  I had to take prednisone for a week during my pregnancy and i gained 20 pounds in a week that i've never lost. Then I was on birth control which made me gain 5 pounds. 
My metabolism is very slow now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With three kids i work my butt off, so hopefully i'll lose some as summer comes.. 
Lol, my grandma teases me about my weight now too.  but it is encouraging me to lose the weight,   
My husband knows better than to say anything but You're beautiful, you're hot.  Thank goodness._

 
I take prednisone off an on for a week at a time-thankfully Ihaven't had a huge weight gain but my gain has been since I began taking regular meds for asthma. I take advair andI think thats hurt me this year it is a form of steroid. WOW, 3,2 and 4 mos... You are one tired woman!  I bet they are all adorable.  I just don't know how you do it my four year old exhausts me he is so demanding.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I've been slowly losing weight since the latter half of 2005 and want to continue in 2006.  I am tall (6'0") but hit a peak weight of 192 pounds and found that my thighs were too large to fit my jeans comfortably and I got out of breath climbing the hill to my apartment.

I'm now back down to 172 and have a target weight of 154 so I guess I'm about half way there.  My big problem is food and having a lot of friends who own or manage restaurants doesn't help.  I've had a couple of emails and text messages from my favourite restaurants in the past three weeks because they're concerned that they haven't seen me for a while and want to know I'm OK.  It's not that they need my business as I rarely pay at one of them and the other gets 1,200 telephone booking enquiries a day for its 33 tables so is always full!._

 
I wouldn't mind having friends like that!  You are tall -I'm jealous.  You did a good job losing though.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope to lose the rest of my baby weight, and perhaps a little extra. But, diets never seem to work. My body doesn't seem to want to go below a certain weight.

Way I see it, I'd like to lose weight and be svelte and such, but I'm not going to stress over it. If it happens, awesome, if not, oh well.

The problem is that I hate artificial sweetener (and can't have it besides, since it literally makes me very sick), so it's either soda or water. Or juice. Haha. Either way, I can't really do all the diet stuff everyone else does (I also can't tolerate raw veggies, so salad is out of the question), so it's hard to really lose weight.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never been happy with my body. I didn't read everyones posts, but from what I did I'm the biggest of all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 5'5/5'6 and 170 apparently. I've never lost weight. For good tasting diet sodas look for Free &  Clear, fruit flavoured drinks that are calorie free. I also really like the Nestle, Dasani and whoever flavoured waters.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 2, 2006)

Me, too. I'm 5'10 and about 165. I discoved the other day after weighing myself for the first time in ages, that I had gained 22 pounds. I never noticed it until I saw a pic someone had taken of me at a wedding. I had no clue I had gotten so chubby. It has been harder to control my eating habits since I got married about a year and a hald ago. When I lived alone I pretty much only kept healthy foods in the house, and never bought junk food. My hubby eats all the candy and potato chips he likes and never gains a pound. He also brings me "gifts" of food quite abit. Who can resist chocolate cake delivered by the man you love? 
I'm crackin down after the 8th of this month. That will be my last holiday get-together. I'm going to take some of my christmas money and get some exercise equipment. 
Good luck, girls!


----------



## Tyester (Jan 2, 2006)

Losing wieght through excercise is the easy part. Dieting is the mental, and by far, the toughest part. Just PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not resort to "diet pills", liposuction(that goes for you too Mrs. you know who), crash/yoyo/atkins diets, etc... All the claims to fame about losing such n such wieght in a certain amount of time are not always fool-proof. While they MIGHT possibly yeild you some results, they do not always work. Just remember, *consistency is key*, wiether in the diet and/or excercise dept.(preferably both)



In fact, if anyone really has any specific questions or needs some advice, feel free to PM me, and I'll be happy to do my best. Just remember, only you can change yourself for you alone.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 3, 2006)

The only thing diet pills could do is hurt you and provide no effect for the long run, seeing that they dont change your metabolism, or your eating habits, which, according to what you said, will make you regain the weight. You have to reajust the way that you eat. Cutting down on soda is a huge progress : more than 2 per day affect not only your weight dramatically but also you health..think about it, coke, sprite, mountain dew, etc are only filled with sugar/aspartame which pack on the calories and can present many dangers later on in your health. Your best bet would be to start drinking alot of water, about 8-10 glasses a day, which will cleanse out your system and wash out the toxins. It will also make your skin glow,keep you hydrated flatten your tummy, and give you more energy. And it is far more healthy than 7 mountain dews per day. And the best way to lose weight and KEEP IT OFF would be to load up on vegetables, and fruits, and cut back on all the fat you might be  consuming. Also, keep you diet balanced, have your healthy breakfast, lunch and dinner and include two snacks, such as fruit or nuts. Finally, get moving. Work out, take a walk, do some yoga, etc..this will firm your body, build your stamina, and boost your confidence...
Good luck with everything, and remember that everything is allowed, as long as you keep in mind that proportion matters!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I wouldn't mind having friends like that!  You are tall -I'm jealous.  You did a good job losing though._

 
It's all gone horribly wrong tonight!  I had a phone call from one of the restaurants asking me to go round for dinner this evening.  I thought I'd pick something nice and light from the menu but I didn't get what I ordered.  Well, I did but they sent out other things from the kitchens for me to try as well!  No bill (check for those of you in the USA) at the end of the meal either.  I'm now back home feeling very full wondering how I'm going to get my diet back on track again!  I have some wonderful friends but it doesn't always help my figure!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm sort of in the same boat as you - I'm about 5'7" - 5'8" and about 126 lbs.  I'd -love- to get back down to where I was last year, 115 lbs.  I do modelling as well, and right now I'm at a size 3 - 5 but I would love to be a solid 3.  I find that the best way is to eat plenty of vegetables and fruits, eat only wheat carbs, lots of water and lots of lean lunch meats.

I'd love to maybe record our progress together, company is always motivating!


----------



## Tyester (Jan 3, 2006)

Just beware of fruit late at night. In fact, all sugar as well.

Fruit contains fructose which is a form of sugar. Sugar causes an insulin spike, which can A: keep you up later than usual(remember you NEED sleep) B: causes the body to speed up it's caloric use, but will rapidly fall off(crashing- loss of energy and weakness) and cause it to store fat.

But fruit at breakfast, midmorning, lunch and after a workout are the times of the day I'd shoot for. Breakfast and after the workout are the best tho.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 3, 2006)

you guys should try weight watchers my mom did that & she lost about 50 lbs doing that & our old neighbor did it too & she lost about 100 lbs. she was featured on one of the weight watchers issues too.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Losing wieght through excercise is the easy part. Dieting is the mental, and by far, the toughest part. Just PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not resort to "diet pills", liposuction(that goes for you too Mrs. you know who), crash/yoyo/atkins diets, etc... All the claims to fame about losing such n such wieght in a certain amount of time are not always fool-proof. While they MIGHT possibly yeild you some results, they do not always work. Just remember, *consistency is key*, wiether in the diet and/or excercise dept.(preferably both)



In fact, if anyone really has any specific questions or needs some advice, feel free to PM me, and I'll be happy to do my best. Just remember, only you can change yourself for you alone._

 
I would never take diet pills, too poor and chicken for anything involving needles.  I think I can lessen my intake and of course I did very well the other day with only two mountain dews.. then the ladies I work with brought cake.  I would like to find an aerobics class or join the fitness club because I like to swim and it would be worth it for my famiy to exercise.. I just think it would cost me a whole three eyeshadows a month for my family to join.   

Its funny its so easy to go take a graduate class and better my mind but the whole exercise thing is so hard for me because with asthma I just seems like it takes it out of me to work all day.  I love to hike I'd like to do that more often.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Just beware of fruit late at night. In fact, all sugar as well.

Fruit contains fructose which is a form of sugar. Sugar causes an insulin spike, which can A: keep you up later than usual(remember you NEED sleep) B: causes the body to speed up it's caloric use, but will rapidly fall off(crashing- loss of energy and weakness) and cause it to store fat.

But fruit at breakfast, midmorning, lunch and after a workout are the times of the day I'd shoot for. Breakfast and after the workout are the best tho._

 
fruit in the morning gives me low blood sugar, about three years ago I went to the Doctor because of the weight gain and my blood sugar doing odd things.  (this is before I was drinking- pop- as heavily) - I was told that I have reactive hypoglycemia where I could have eaten a full meal or even not be "hungry" and my blood sugar will bottom out and I'll get extremely faint on a full stomach.  Or I'll be exhausted all day and think its blood sugar and go eat and it turns out to be asthma. Plus I'd had heart palpatations and I discovered that it was ibuprofen causing them one day... quit taking that and I haven't had anymore. I don't like taking medications, I actually went into shock from a depo provera shot one time! 

   I am drinking water during the day now thats my first goal to drink more water- I got where i hated water when I was pregnant because I would always get so dehydrated and had to drink a gallon a day - after I had the baby I hated bottled water.   I made Tea for dinner tonight for my caffiene. 

My body is a pain... I do need to change some things and get healthy before I get 30!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I'm sort of in the same boat as you - I'm about 5'7" - 5'8" and about 126 lbs.  I'd -love- to get back down to where I was last year, 115 lbs.  I do modelling as well, and right now I'm at a size 3 - 5 but I would love to be a solid 3.  I find that the best way is to eat plenty of vegetables and fruits, eat only wheat carbs, lots of water and lots of lean lunch meats.

I'd love to maybe record our progress together, company is always motivating!_

 
5'8" and 126 is nice.  I'm only 5'5" -  I dont' own a scale, never have, won't get weighed again until February at the Doctor.  I freaked when it went over 130 in November but knew that the holidays were coming and there was NO way I would not do my Christmas baking for my friends and family

Hmmm... admins....we should have a healthy living forum- vs. diet.. where we can gripe about health and weight... or lack of <grin> I couldnt figure out if this was chatter or body care..I bought wheat bread for work.  I can't talk I used to eat less, I would skip breakfast - barely eat lunch and have a normal dinner.   My trouble is I don't even like "snack" cakes or cookies I only like homemade, and if I'm  really hungry I'll go to the effort to bake something good and sweet.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_It's all gone horribly wrong tonight!  I had a phone call from one of the restaurants asking me to go round for dinner this evening.  I thought I'd pick something nice and light from the menu but I didn't get what I ordered.  Well, I did but they sent out other things from the kitchens for me to try as well!  No bill (check for those of you in the USA) at the end of the meal either.  I'm now back home feeling very full wondering how I'm going to get my diet back on track again!  I have some wonderful friends but it doesn't always help my figure!_

 

awwww....well its like me going to work today- One of our teachers turned 40 - so it was cupcakes for everyone.. and then another one brought a cake - I had to have a piece because she made it off of my recipe I gave her.  And I have bronchitis really bad and broke down after school and caved to the caffeine demon.  Plus teaching **trying to teach***, autistics, emotionally disturbed, mentally retarded (moderate to severely handicapped) will make anyone go insane.  So we tend to keep lots of comfort foods in my room, I have three aides who I love dearly but I wish they wouldn't bring food. 

Oh now thats the nice way to go out for dinner.  I have a friend who is a chef - I wish he'd open a restaurant, he owes me, (he lived with us for a year rent free) LOL!!


----------



## visivo (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree, Joytheobscure -- there should be a positive health-centered part of this forum. Somewhere that is equally about talking about weight/body issues, getting support, and being body positive. 

A forum totally focused on weight loss will just mean trouble -- a group of people freaking about their weight gets nowhere 

I also agree with ruby_soho -- I don't think I have ever been comfortable with myself. Even at my thinnest, when I was vegan, I did not feel any thinner. Although looking back on it I had lost nearly fourty pounds of "baby weight" ( I was 17 and had always been at least a little overweight ) and in photos I am obviously smaller. I was a relatively unhealthy vegan though, pretty lazy about it since I was young and in school and my mind was on other things. I gained back like 15-20 pounds of that weight, and didn't even notice it until my jeans were a lot tighter and I was feeling lethargic.

Depression plays into my weight loss and gain as well. 

I want to lose about 20 pounds, ideally. In a healthful manner. I'm nineteen and I know that if I don't start excercising regularly like I used to, I will just continue to put on weight.

So, for now, more water, low impact things like yoga and the bar method, and then some kind of cardio other than the walks/runs/bike rides I do now, to keep it interesting and not too routine/boring.

Though I'm not a fan of useless and trite "oh ladies let's diet together and track our stats!" I'd love to hear everyone else's efforts. ;]


----------



## visivo (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I don't like taking medications, I actually went into shock from a depo provera shot one time! _

 
You know this reminds me -- is anyone else on BCPs and notice changes in their body? I am on Ortho Tri Cyclen, and apparently one of the side-effects is weight gain (or more like, fluctuation). Now I am wary about the way that meds affect my body; I've been on otc-lo for two years now and am realizing changes in my body that could definitely be attributed to starting bcps, like random weight gain (perhaps water retention) without change in diet/activity level and other subtle changes. 

That's a whooooole different thread topic though. :]


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_You know this reminds me -- is anyone else on BCPs and notice changes in their body? I am on Ortho Tri Cyclen, and apparently one of the side-effects is weight gain (or more like, fluctuation). Now I am wary about the way that meds affect my body; I've been on otc-lo for two years now and am realizing changes in my body that could definitely be attributed to starting bcps, like random weight gain (perhaps water retention) without change in diet/activity level and other subtle changes. 

That's a whooooole different thread topic though. :]_

 
I tried Depo several years ago. With no changes in my diet or exercise routine, I gained about 20 pounds the year I was on it. I stopped after the fifth shot and went back to my the pill a few months later. I've not had any weight gain issues because of the pill, but I know plenty of girls who have.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 4, 2006)

i love not being as skinny as i used to be. if i could i would gain more.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_You know this reminds me -- is anyone else on BCPs and notice changes in their body? I am on Ortho Tri Cyclen, and apparently one of the side-effects is weight gain (or more like, fluctuation). Now I am wary about the way that meds affect my body; I've been on otc-lo for two years now and am realizing changes in my body that could definitely be attributed to starting bcps, like random weight gain (perhaps water retention) without change in diet/activity level and other subtle changes. 

That's a whooooole different thread topic though. :]_

 
Yup, they do.  I was on Nuva Ring for  months and gained some weight. Apparently even the low dose birth control pills make you gain too.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 5, 2006)

I started Diane 35 last September and I gained about 10 lbs. My friend started Ortho Tri Cyclen and also gained around 10 lbs. I'm switching to Alesse because I read an article that Diane 35 shouldn't be used long term; hopefully I won't gain more weight from the transition


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I started Diane 35 last September and I gained about 10 lbs. My friend started Ortho Tri Cyclen and also gained around 10 lbs. I'm switching to Alesse because I read an article that Diane 35 shouldn't be used long term; hopefully I won't gain more weight from the transition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i used alesse a long time ago and got sick from it. i just started to not feel good and stopped birth controls all together.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with you on this.

I was a size 0 most of my life, until about 3 years ago... I somehow gained 25 lbs in 3 years.  I eat right, excersize a few days a week... But my metabolism is DEAD.  I have thyroid problems, but nothing really seems to help...

I feel huge... Everyone has made comments about how much I've gained...

My goal is at least a size 5.  A size 3 and I'd be so happy.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_You know this reminds me -- is anyone else on BCPs and notice changes in their body? I am on Ortho Tri Cyclen, and apparently one of the side-effects is weight gain (or more like, fluctuation). Now I am wary about the way that meds affect my body; I've been on otc-lo for two years now and am realizing changes in my body that could definitely be attributed to starting bcps, like random weight gain (perhaps water retention) without change in diet/activity level and other subtle changes. 

That's a whooooole different thread topic though. :]_

 
I gained about 5 pounds when I was taking Mircette. I was actually happy for that bit of weight gain because I filled out and didn't have a boy figure anymore. But I recently switched to Depo because of other, very undesirable side effects.

I only got my first shot a little over a month ago. I'm hungry more often, but I've been eating the same size portions. I haven't really gained any weight yet, but, like I said, it's only been a little over a month.

My sister is also on Depo, has been for a while. She had trouble losing weight after she had her children, but recently has been losing weight. She's down from size 8 to 4/6. Her experience seems to be contrary to most women's, though.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

ruby_soho: don't feel too bad, i'm near you!

I have been dieting/working out for about 5 weeks now and have lost about 10 lbs.  It's really hard, especially during the holidays, but I didn't want to wait until after because I know would i have just gained more.  This year at the holidays, I didn't lose any weight, but i didn't gain any either!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to be so thin and pretty... The comfort of my relationship has really made me F A T, and i hate it.  It's finally time to shut up and put up!  I'm gunna take this weight off if it's the last darn thing i do! =P

besides, the shallow part of me misses being cute with my best friend and sharing clothes with her! hehe.


Gooooood luck ladies! It is an uphill battle! I hope we are all successful!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 12, 2006)

and right now I'm at a size 3 - 5 but I would love to be a solid 3.--Christina Victoria


I'm so jelous of you Christina Victoria - im 37 yrs old and i havent seen that size since i was in 9th or 10th grade. i'd trade you in a heartbeat. im now a size 10 or 12 and not very happy and everyone tells me not to worry, it's cause i had 2 kids and my tummy is stretched out


----------

